# New Gliders



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I finally finished a couple gliders for the year. I've had them sitting in the basement now for a month or so, and finally got to painting them. I hate to paint, just because I feel I'm not very good at it. These are all 9 inches and weigh just under 5 ounces. I tested them prior to painting and they have a nice glide to them, but still have a little bit of tweeking to do. They didn't quite have that death wobble to them when paused.












I've got high hopes for the top one. It's a new pattern for me and I think out of all of these, this one came out the nicest. The bottom one is a pattern that I've painted since I started making lures and it has produced 99% of the muskies on my homemade baits. I don't know what it is, but they seem to like this color.










The top one I made for a friend of mine. I made some homemade eyes out of leftover etex and they bulge out big time!! The bottom one I didn't like after I got the clear on it. I wish I would of added black for the gill plate instead of the copper, and the top didn't come out as nice as I thought it would. We will see though what the fish think. 
Now for the big question! With the foil on the bottom two. I put the first coat of etex on the foil tape, then sanded the edges smooth. I put on the second coat and then painted. After painting I added the final coats of etex and after drying, you can still feel the edge of the tape on part of the bait. The top one came out better than the first one, and you can see the edge on the bottom one under the kill spot. I can't seem to get it completely smooth, and it drives me crazy!!!! I don't know how to fix this. Any ideas?


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

I think you did a great job........... They look sweet........... Nuttin better then gettin on a lure you made........... Keep up the good work........ Thanks for sharing the pics........


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Great looking baits! As far as the foil edge (looks more like holographic "spoon" tape to me, and that stuff is more difficult to remove edges), burnish as best possible into bait with something like side of exacto knife(roll xacto repeatedly over edge with pressure). Then coat, light sand, coat, light sand, coat, light sand, etc. 99% of the baits i make are foiled, and i often end up using 3-5 coats on top of foil to get amooth surface. I use thinned etex and when i sand, i often sand other parts of bait(not just around the edge), so as to not end up with a super thick coat. For bigger musky sized baits, this is not an issue, but for 1/4 oz and smaller cranks, it is.

Also when you burnish, sometimes stcky adhesive will get pushed out. Wipe this off with your fave solvent before you put first clear coat.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

James, thanks for the tip. Yeah, you're right about the mylar tape. But it is an issue when I use regular hvac tape as well. I'll try your tips and see what happens. My problem I think is that I don't put on enough coats of etex. I usually end up with just two coats over the tape and then start shooting paint. I'll work on this with the next batch.
mark


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

When i first started i used a single coat of d2t on mostly paint, but some foiled also. Never had a problem. These are bass cranks and smaller. I didnt have a turner back then and i put it on pretty thick.

Then i switched to etex bc wally world stopped carrying D2t. At this point i was foiling nearly everything and mostly patterning the foil with an industrial sized bolt that left fairly deep grooves. I soon realized i needed at least 2 coats. Then i tried three and liked it more. Then 4 thinned and 5 thinned. Now i usually do 3-4 coats of thinned etex which i thin more than most. 

Another thing you might try is to cut the sticker shorter on that side beforehand so that the edge of the sticker is a little more in from the edge of the lure and on a flat surface. I know what you are talking about though. I have tried some holographic tape as well as other spoon tape and have a lure with the same problem but worse. Ive got another lure that will not accept epoxy on one side of its back where the flat side meets the back. It is foiled. Good luck.


----------

